# What a couple bottles of hooch buys you



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Not a bad deal at all. Looks sharp. I grew up boating on that same model boat and a Riken Miwok. 

I have a soft spot for those old boats. Always thought they had a classic look about them.


----------



## mountain boy (Aug 20, 2021)

"PeanutButter Whiskey", a sure sure way to get lynched when it is mistakenly packed instead of the good stuff. We were actually stupid enough to let a recovering stoner buy 1/3rd of booze for a Grand Canyon trip, the worst....mutant...awful stuff in the liquor cabinet, what the fuck do you make-drink with Gallilano(?) or creme de menthe when its hot out? We actually had a mutiny with lynching offered as a choice. Man, people were pissed. We were never told about the "recovering" part until we were down river.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

mountain boy said:


> "PeanutButter Whiskey", a sure sure way to get lynched when it is mistakenly packed instead of the good stuff. We were actually stupid enough to let a recovering stoner buy 1/3rd of booze for a Grand Canyon trip, the worst....mutant...awful stuff in the liquor cabinet, what the fuck do you make-drink with Gallilano(?) or creme de menthe when its hot out? We actually had a mutiny with lynching offered as a choice. Man, people were pissed. We were never told about the "recovering" part until we were down river.


Lol! That stuff is awful.


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Peanut butter whiskey + jelly vodka + bread brandy sounds like a kayaker just brought lunch.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

mountain boy said:


> "PeanutButter Whiskey", a sure sure way to get lynched when it is mistakenly packed instead of the good stuff. We were actually stupid enough to let a recovering stoner buy 1/3rd of booze for a Grand Canyon trip, the worst....mutant...awful stuff in the liquor cabinet, what the fuck do you make-drink with Gallilano(?) or creme de menthe when its hot out? We actually had a mutiny with lynching offered as a choice. Man, people were pissed. We were never told about the "recovering" part until we were down river.


Gallliano is a key ingredient in the Harvey Wallbanger.. Creme De Menthe is used with cognac in the drink, the "Stinger", an old 50's ladies cocktail. Other than that I've heard of people baking with it.

I agree, shitty whiskey is worse than no whiskey at all. 

That's a screaming deal, it takes me back to my first boat, a Campways Miwok, my buddy had the river rider. I'm almost betting he still has his in his garage..


----------



## Amoon (Jun 5, 2018)

I got the boats brother! I think mine is a 1988, and it’s a self bailer.
My family insists that the boats full and proper name is :
“Riken River Rider 15 White Water Professional in Columbia River Blue”

We obviously made up the color part to make it sound more official 🤷‍♂️.

my wife’s family (when she was growing up) would boat with another family. That other family bought the boat brand new. They only used it on multi-day trips for a string of years and took excellent care of it. Then they stopped boating (no reason, just the family moved on). They gave us the boat in 2017. Said they didn’t feel right selling family memories and couldn’t think of a better home than with my wife (and our kids etc.). We gave them a few things to try to say thank you. It became our first boat and has seen at least one river day ever year since. We love it because of all the back story and it offered us the freedom to boat (with out borrowing) when we didn’t have enough money to buy our own yet.

A few words of wisdom: 
1) we 303 the daylights out of the boat, but dry rot is still a concern. Particularly on the strips of rubber that overlay seems on the bottom of the boat (they seem to get stretched more and thus show the cracking). Age catches us all.
2) in my youth we used to call these boats the blue noodles. I have been reminded why. No matter how much air you put in, a good hard class 3 wave hole will still bend the boat in half. Sometimes comically. Sometimes dangerously. Also, it can make it difficult to execute on some “must make” moves. Think of the lateral waves at the top of Skull on west water; breaking those can be more difficult in this boat because of the boats inherently “supple feel”.
3) related to #1 and #2, you have to stop pumping at some point. I suggest a pressure gauge.

one last story; one of my first experiences here on the buzz was looking for some people to join my wife, daughter, nephew, and I on a westwater trip. I don’t think boating alone is safe, especially when my kids are involved. Well, a great guy (smhoeher is his buzz handle, not sure how else to reference him but definitely deserves credit) responded. When we met up at the boat ramp he took one look at the boat and said “Wow Adam, that boat’s an antique”. Hilarious. That was a memorable trip for my family. We would love to repeat it and maybe bring the next kid inline too now that he has gotten a bit older.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'll give you a couple quarts of Bushmills, Jameson, or just about whatever kind of whiskey you want for that boat & setup.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Andy H. said:


> I'll give you a couple quarts of Bushmills, Jameson, or just about whatever kind of whiskey you want for that boat & setup.


Careful. I know frames and boxes are hard to come by right now but...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

zbaird said:


> Careful. I know frames and boxes are hard to come by right now but...
> View attachment 74941


I can't believe that stuff's not eligible for case discounts...

Funny. I was just about to make that post and remembered that there's always a some version of every kind of product for the ultra rich that's priced like this - like $2M per roll gold toilet paper. So I put in the "just about whatever kind" to give myself an out...


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)

New boards


----------



## hooligan shmulligan (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Have an appropriate name for your mothership picked out?


----------



## Amoon (Jun 5, 2018)

Love it.

where do live? Since i have a 1986? (Same boat but self bailer), I think we should do a run together.

I rowed mine down westwater a couple years ago. One or two of the waves folded the boat up pretty well. Reminds why we called these the blue noodles when I was a kid 😂.

but mine is still in great shape too. I’d row it down westwater again this year, if you’re up for it.


----------

